# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  دراسة جدوى لمشروع كوفي شوب السيدات

## بنت الجيران

مرحبا خواتي العزيزات
بغيت أعرف اذا في حد عنده خبره ودرايه بعمل دراسات الجدوى للمشاريع يخبرني اذا من الأفضل اني أنا أسويها أو ألجأ لجهة متخصصه في مجال دراسات الجدوى

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

مرحبا الغالية ..

غناتي ممكن ترجعين لرابط هالموضوع و راح تحصلين فيه معلومات خاصة بدراسة الجدوى ..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=452127

و بالتوفيق الغلا

----------


## ابوظبي

الله يوفقج ان شالله

----------


## ريـــــــم

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله*

----------

